# .22 LR irregular penetration



## netmaker (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been target shooting with .22 Revolvers since 1969 and with Semi Auto's since the 1980's.

Lately I put up a stack of 4 steel lids each _about_ .40mm in thickness. All were taped together into a solid round target.

I was curious about *Standard .22 HP LR ammo *and penetration through light metal.

15 shots went through all 4 of the lids. 3 shots went through only 3 lids.
I am reasonably sure that the sound of the shots seems to vary. I am using a 9 shot Hi-Standard revolver with 5-3/4" barrel at 25' distance

*My question*:

How accurate of a measure of powder is placed in these rounds at the factory? Is it my 65 year old ears that are failing me _or_ do some rounds have more powder than others?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The answer you seek may be best discovered by use of a chronograph. Or you could weigh the powder of a sampling of the 22 rounds you are shooting would be another option.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, taping lids together isn't very scientific. Neither is the listening power of your or my 65 year old ears. If you are really serious, a chronograph really would be the only good way of checking. Personally, I'd not want to pull bullets on rimfire. I'm not even sure rimfire fits my kinetic bullet puller and I certainly would not want to indent the rim. I suppose a pair of pliers might work ok. 

I guess the main point would be why? 22 rimfire is really not designed to shoot though car doors or most anything other than squirrels and rabbits as well as tin cans and paper. It's for fun and plinking, not serious defense. In other words, I'm not sure the results are worth purchasing a chronograph or pulling bullets. In fact, I'd probably not desire much penetration so less chance of going through walls and harming innocents.


----------

